# Message d'erreur à l'ouverture du calendrier synchronisé



## therealshad (21 Mars 2015)

Bonjour j'ai un message d'erreur à l'ouverture du calendrier sur mon imac.

"le serveur a répondu par une erreur;

L'accès à "réunion coloc" dans "calendrier" du compte icloud" n'est pas autorisé.

Le serveur a répondu :
« 403 »
à l’opération CalDAVWriteEntityQueueableOperation"

Mon imac est à jour OSX 10.10.2

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement.


----------



## therealshad (22 Mars 2015)

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider svp ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement.


----------



## Tibimac (23 Mars 2015)

Il s'agit d'un calendrier partagé ?
As tu regardé si tu peux accéder au calendrier depuis le site icloud.com ? Si oui qu'en est-il ?


----------



## therealshad (23 Mars 2015)

Tibimac a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un calendrier partagé ?
> As tu regardé si tu peux accéder au calendrier depuis le site icloud.com ? Si oui qu'en est-il ?


 Merci pour ton aide.

J'ai supprimé mon événement puis je l'ai recrée et je n'ai plus ce message d'erreur et la synchro s'effectue sur tous mes appareils y compris icloud.com 

J'avais fait la même chose hier et cela n'avais pas résolu mon problème, bizzare...

Merci tout de même d'avoir pris le temps de répondre 

Cordialement.


----------

